# Menard's sale



## mountainsnow (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey guys just a heads up on a sale I encountered today. Needed a couple of extra 48" edge markers and figured it was easiest to run to my local Menards instead of ordering off the net. They've got a sale on their 48" with reflective tape and caps for .99 and buy 1 get 1 free. Probably the best price I've personally ever seen.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Wonder if they'd honor that for 4-5k of them? Was just there too, wish I'd seen this........


----------



## mountainsnow (Oct 13, 2015)

framer1901 said:


> Wonder if they'd honor that for 4-5k of them? Was just there too, wish I'd seen this........


 I just talked to a guy who bought 1200 without issue, and another guy who tried to buy bulk from a different store and they wouldn't do over 100. I guess it's all in your local store's management. I bought a few hundred and the manager personally grabbed the boxes off the shelf for me.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not sure if you guys know about the 11% Adjusted Rebate form, but if you don't.

When Menards runs their 11% rebate sale (seems like 1 time a month now a days) you can go to the customer service counter and ask for an 11% Adjusted Rebate form. This will allow you to send in your receipts and get your rebate on all things purchased for anything within the 2 weeks or so before the sale started. Thumbs Up

They don't advertise it and you have to go into the stor to get the ajdusted form as it is not online, but hey, money back is money back.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I wish we had menards here.


----------

